# pensacola pier



## biglouie81 (Oct 4, 2007)

I just wondering how crazy its gonna be on the pier sat? Is it a good idea for an out of towner to try to fish with the experts on a sat? In mississippi off piers its bait and wait on the bottom for sharks reds specks drum no sport fish here but is anyone gonna be out there sat that might can give some pointers? Thanks phillip


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't pier fish myself but the only advise i can give is to be respectful to the locals and try and learn from them while your out there. There are, as I understand it some un spoken rules about fishing from the piers out here. Like I said just be curtious and maybe someone that does pier fish on here will chime in and get you pointed in the right direction. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## biglouie81 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea its laid back here in mississippi on piers we are coming down for the weekend just trying to get some fishing in my good friend from down there suggested surf fishing staying away from the pier specially on sat lol might wait till monmorning to try the pier.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Just be respectful and don't look anyone in the eyes oke

There are a lot of great guys out there. Instead of trying to fish the pier, do some surf fishing and then pay to walk down the pier and observe the organized chaos during cobia season. 

Good luck either way


----------



## biglouie81 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea not sure what we gonna do prob go relax and surf fish with the wife


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

You will find folks on the pier that will be more than happy to help you out. However, when it comes to cobes it seems to be ultra competitive. I usually run in the opposite direction when someone calls first shot. I'm just not that good and I don't want to be in the way of messing up someone's catch. There are some really good pier fishermen on the forum that may chime in with some advice. Personally I avoid it (like I admitted, I don't have the skill to place a60 yd cast accurately). When it warms up a bit I enjoy floating a cig waiting for kings as it doesn't require as much skill. I say go for it, but just be observant and courteous and you'll have a good experience. Surf fishing will be just as fun and probably more relaxing if you go that route. Either way, hope you have a good time. :clap


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

You may have some luck on the bottom in the first trough with reds, but around here, bottom fishing does not yield much like it does in MS or even AL. Spanish will be in soon, and can be had on Gotchas or bubble rigs. Fishing for cobia on the piersis nearly futile unless you have the right gear etc. Plus it is not something taken casually. I compare it to turkey hunting, you go a lot, catch very few.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

First shot!!!!!


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

and then the first shot misses with an arsenal of jigs hitting the water after that


----------

